# Russian spy whale found off coast of Norway



## Board and Seize (Apr 29, 2019)

Just saw this article about a white whale Norwegian's discovered; they think it was trained by the Russian Navy.

Reminded me of a buddy who's been over at VSW for the past few years, and made me wonder if we have anyone on the board who's worked with Marine Mammals.  This is a pretty interesting topic that gets relatively little coverage.

For anyone who's worked with these animals, what stories can you share?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2019)

Given the harness but no equipment, I wonder if it got loose or lost the equipment during an operation.  

Whale found off Norway’s coast believed to be spying for Russia


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 29, 2019)

Thread's merged. 
@Board and Seize 
@RackMaster


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Apr 29, 2019)

Saw that article too, found it interesting myself.
Following...


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 29, 2019)

Little known trivia. Army's the only branch that has a veterinarian branch. Guess who gets to work with Marine Mammals?

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Little known trivia. Army's the only branch that has a veterinarian branch. Guess who gets to work with Marine Mammals?
> 
> LL



I did not know the Army was involved.  Most of the care is done by the National Marine Mammal Foundation.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thread's merged.
> @Board and Seize
> @RackMaster



Fuck.   My bad.  lol


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 29, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I did not know the Army was involved.  Most of the care is done by the National Marine Mammal Foundation.


I doubt they do much of the day to day work anymore like they did in my time, since so much has been contracted, but yes, the Army Vet Corps oversees anything animal and also food inspections. It's akin to the responsibilities the USDA covers for the federal government. 

It's a really cool program, I thought about requesting for it, but I got to do other kinda cool stuff.

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> I doubt they do much of the day to day work anymore like they did in my time, since so much has been contracted, but yes, the Army Vet Corps oversees anything animal and also food inspections. It's akin to the responsibilities the USDA covers for the federal government.
> 
> It's a really cool program, I thought about requesting for it, but I got to do other kinda cool stuff.
> 
> LL



In Ye Olden Days of Yore when I was on the Left Coast my buddy's GF was a tech with the NMMF and worked with the animals at Point Loma.  I recall talking with some of the Navy folks when she'd take us to visit, they said that they weren't sweet animals like Flipper; those animals could be vicious.  Apparently most of what they do is classified, but she got us around some of their pens and 'care facilities' (lack of better word).  Neat work, but I wouldn't want to do it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 29, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> ... they said that they weren't sweet animals like Flipper; those animals could be vicious.



There's a reason movies and books are called fiction... 😉. 

Critters are interesting - strong, fast, smart - and we know and understand them so little, even "man's best friend".

LL


----------



## Gunz (Apr 29, 2019)

I think the little whale dude needs somebody to get all that shit off him. Somebody needs to Free Willy.


----------



## digrar (Apr 29, 2019)

The story from our ABC said he was relieved of his strap. 



> On Friday, fisherman Joar Hesten, aided by Mr Ree Wiig, jumped into the frigid water to remove the harness.



Norwegian fishermen found this whale wearing a harness. The words on the strap raised concerns


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 29, 2019)

Bruh. Navy’s trained dolphin diver assassins are TERRIFYING. 

I didn’t know they were a real thing until I went to dive and saw the pens... no thanks. 

Sonar and dolphins. Not great for divers.


----------



## CQB (Apr 29, 2019)

Defecting?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 30, 2019)

Still not as cool as Mossad sharks.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 30, 2019)

CQB said:


> Defecting?



I think he'll find Montana a tad disappointing (for whales).


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Still not as cool as Mossad sharks.



Those are the ones with laser beams on their heads.


----------

